# Cheap upgrades for the Z



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

What cheap(er- if nessasary) upgrades are there for power adders for an 03' 350z enthusiast? 

from where? links? i am used to cheap DSM upgrades gaining lots of power- i am kinda cuirius about the bolt ons for this.


----------



## md350z (Sep 25, 2006)

Some of the more popular mods that are in the "couple-hundred" range..

JWT Popcharger
MotorDyne Plenum Spacer

Most other things are going to cost some dollars. The Z isn't a cheap car to mod...those are probably the 2 cheapest power adders to consider, and the popcharger isn't exactly a big power adder. 350Z's aren't cheap to mod.

Money opens up a lot of doors however...namely turbo/superchargers. Or Nismo parts if you don't want to spend quite that much...like exhaust, header, CAI, etc.


----------



## Georgez (Oct 23, 2004)

Vega, if you want "cheap" buy a Chevy. If you want good, reliable sportscar transportation. Stick with NISSAN. CAI is affordable, maybe a short shifter too. If you want bigger Dyno numbers, you'll need to save a few bean$. Then you have to decide N-A, Turbo, of Supercharger.. You could also take some weight out of the car. Less mass means a better hp:weight ratio.


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

Georgez said:


> Vega, if you want "cheap" buy a Chevy. If you want good, reliable sportscar transportation. Stick with NISSAN. CAI is affordable, maybe a short shifter too. If you want bigger Dyno numbers, you'll need to save a few bean$. Then you have to decide N-A, Turbo, of Supercharger.. You could also take some weight out of the car. Less mass means a better hp:weight ratio.


I am comparing this to the GTO but the gto monaro is uglier than sin. and i am just balancing some things out- i don't want a stang or a s2000.

are any of you guys up here in MN? ever here of boost factory? well i got a hook up. from what i have been told i cn have all the turbo work done for a about 500 (i know the guys brother) if i suply the turbo and the intercooler. has anyone done a junkyard build on one of these yet via turbo? and what do you guys use to tune the Z anyhow? would the moates ostriich work?

moates.net


----------



## Vega (Oct 3, 2003)

md350z said:


> Some of the more popular mods that are in the "couple-hundred" range..
> 
> JWT Popcharger
> MotorDyne Plenum Spacer
> ...



well those 2 are about 20 hp right there. that isn't TERRRIBLE.

what kidn of power does the car need or weight reduction combo to get it to run a 0-60 in a 5 flat second? do you think?


----------



## Nivo88SS (Mar 17, 2007)

Vega said:


> well those 2 are about 20 hp right there. that isn't TERRRIBLE.
> 
> what kidn of power does the car need or weight reduction combo to get it to run a 0-60 in a 5 flat second? do you think?


yeah 20hp at crank minus the drivetrain loss, more or less 11whp or 1mph down the strip.


----------

